# JBL Permanent CO2 test kit - any good ?



## rt964 (9 Jul 2011)

This came with JBL CO2 kit (profi set 2).  According to the instructions, I should be using this with aquarium water, whereas the view from this forum is I should be using a 4kh solution & bromo-blue.  Does this mean that this test kit isn't using bromo-blue, and is actually testing something and alluding to a CO2 content ?


----------



## Alastair (9 Jul 2011)

no not at all, im using two of these now in my tank, as they have the white bit inside making it easier to read the colour, if you read this thread by clive http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=467 he demonstrates how to use a drop checker with the same jbl kit. It is bromo blue but orange lol. just add 1.5 ml of 4dkh solution and add 2 or 3 drops of the ph regent. works fine honest. dont use tank water though


----------



## rt964 (9 Jul 2011)

I might try and DIY the 4dkh solution. Can I use pure RO water instead of distilled water ?


----------



## Alastair (9 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure on that one, maybe stick a post up or google it. You can buy a bottle of distiller or deionized from baldness for a few quid. Make sure it tests at 4dkh though


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Jul 2011)

> Can I use pure RO water instead of distilled water ?



Yes pure RO water is fine and you know its pure, some say that bought distilled water may not be as pure as we think if bought for other purposes like car batteries where the odd impurity in there might not be seen as important by the maker. The only thing you want in your 4dkh fluid is pure water and carbonate from bicarb of soda that way the test is most accurate. Anything else in there would be contamination and affect the accuracy of the test.


----------



## Alastair (9 Jul 2011)

i put baldness which should have said halfords he he.....bloody iphones


----------



## rt964 (9 Jul 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> i put baldness which should have said halfords he he.....bloody iphones


Gotta love Apple's predictive text ...


----------

